# what and how much do you feed your leopard geckos?



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

i was just wondering what everyone feeds their leopard gecko's? as i know theres many bugs out there such as crickets, locusts, wax worms etc...so im gettin a lil confused as to what to give my 2 boys!

i rehomed them just over a week ago and the guy fed them a constant supply of mealworms and then gave them a medium/large locust once or twice a week. 

Currently they have just got mealworms along with the repashy calci dust, one of them has been eating and pooping but the other i havent seen eat at all  although it has a pooped a tiny bit but i guess they're still settling in.

Im popping in to my local reptile shop tomorrow so i didn't know whether to get them some crickets or locusts or what? p.s i know all about the gutloading i have done my research hehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:

so what do you all feed your leopard geckos and how much a week?


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

XxLauraxX said:


> i was just wondering what everyone feeds their leopard gecko's? as i know theres many bugs out there such as crickets, locusts, wax worms etc...so im gettin a lil confused as to what to give my 2 boys!
> 
> i rehomed them just over a week ago and the guy fed them a constant supply of mealworms and then gave them a medium/large locust once or twice a week.
> 
> ...



Many people feed their Leo's exclusively on mealworms. I feed mine, mealworms, locusts, crickets and waxworms as a treat once a week.


Mine eats about 6 locusts a week and lots of mealworms.


Weigh them weekly or every other week to keep an eye an on them. I also keep a feed diary in everything he eats.



Jim


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

XxLauraxX said:


> i was just wondering what everyone feeds their leopard gecko's? as i know theres many bugs out there such as crickets, locusts, wax worms etc...so im gettin a lil confused as to what to give my 2 boys!
> 
> i rehomed them just over a week ago and the guy fed them a constant supply of mealworms and then gave them a medium/large locust once or twice a week.
> 
> ...



I feed mine on mealworms, which are in the vivs 24/7 and then they all get a mix of Dubia roaches, Locusts, Morio Worms and Crickets. I don't feed waxworms as they are high in fat and low in everything else and are addictive. They are okay as a treat, but as a rule I just don't feed them at all. 
I also dust everything in Repashy Calcium Plus too! It's amazing.

I offer them food (that's not meal worms) every night on tongs, if they have a feeding response I release some into the viv and if not then I don't.
If they have a feeding response I feed my adult male 6 crickets or 4 large locusts or 5 Morios or 6 Roaches. But every Leo eats differently, some are pigs, some are picky.
I'll feed my females a bit less.
The younger ones are just on small locusts and small or medium crickets with their meal worms. 

I find the younger one hatchling -> yearling will eat every night and eat their mealworms, and the adults will eat maybe every other day or every 3 days, but pick at their meal worms through out.

=]


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

XxLauraxX said:


> i was just wondering what everyone feeds their leopard gecko's? as i know theres many bugs out there such as crickets, locusts, wax worms etc...so im gettin a lil confused as to what to give my 2 boys!
> 
> i rehomed them just over a week ago and the guy fed them a constant supply of mealworms and then gave them a medium/large locust once or twice a week.
> 
> ...


I feed my Leo on black crickets,find no problems with them,also a few mealworms every few days also


----------



## Kln90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mix of Dubai roaches, mealworms, crickets and locusts, and every now and then a waxworm.... Oh and recently calci worms, one eats loads so I have to limit what she gets as if I left her a constant supply she would become obese, the other is different.. Thread about her that I posted the other day not seeming all that interested, she seems to have gone off mealworms or just likes licking them and not eating, and our baby eats about 6 size 2 crix a night alternated with mealworms, again I have to limit her food as she loves it! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wcye5z


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

each leo can be very differant with feeding habits, most of my adult leos have mealworms and dubia roaches offerd everyday or every other day (dusted of course) with locusts offerd twice a week.
i have a few that will eat and eat, so only offer them mealworms/ dubia roaches 2 times a week with a treat of one or two locusts once a week
then there are the fattie leos that i only can feed once a week, normaly the recommend rule is let them eat as much as they want within 5mins, and mine still stay at there weight if not still put weight on, dont understand them haha

it really needs you to spend time on seeing how they feed and what they like with weighing them every week to keep a close eye on there weight. some small leos can onlpy be 7 or 8inchs long and weigh 60g and be on the tubby side, yet a 11icnh leo could weigh 60g and be on the skinny side. leos vary some much its hard to explain with out seeing the leo in question

wil be good to meet you tomorrow an see your two male leos, they sound like they are in great hands :2thumb:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have one female that loves morio worms and locusts and refuses everything else even wax worms! She eats anything from 1 morio up to 6 morios in one meal. The other female will eat morio worms, calci worms, meal worms, wax worms and locusts. Again anything from 1 item to 10 items depending on what they are. I offer food everyday to see if they are interested. Locusts are left in the viv until they are eaten, the leos like to hunt the locusts at night. They don't touch any food left in a dish though so don't bother with leaving mealworms in for them. I am hoping to get them eating roach soon but have to wait until I change to lino or tiles as substrate as the roach dissappear under the kitchen towel out of sight.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 3 females and they have a bowl of mealworms in their viv at all times and I put a handful of crickets in them once or twice a week, I always see them sneak out of their hide and eat from the bowl of mealworms and the crickets are normally all gone within an hour of throwing them in. I only use Waxworms as a rare treat, or once a week if one of them is looking a bit skinny.

On the other hand, my mum has 2 females who won't eat anything that doesn't look like a worm, one of them won't even eat waxworms, so they are fed only on mealworms.


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

Aren't Mario worms too big for Leo's? I was going to buy some the other day to try them and thought that they looked far too big.

My Leo is a good size and weighs 84g. Do you think Mario's would be ok?

Jim


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

JimmyMature said:


> Aren't Mario worms too big for Leo's? I was going to buy some the other day to try them and thought that they looked far too big.
> 
> My Leo is a good size and weighs 84g. Do you think Mario's would be ok?
> 
> Jim


Yes they are fine for adult leopard geckos.
But not all leopard geckos will take them would say only about 50% of mine like them.
Remember to not to feed to many as they are a larger food item to many could cause them to regurgitate and obviously feeding to much long term will lead to obesity.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I personally don't feed mealies at all, I hate the things and only a couple of mine will touch them. 
I use black crickets, locust, wax worms as treats and if I can get hold of them I use butterworms. 
As for the amount I feed it depends on how fat they are. 
The 6 that I recently acquired from a friend are skinny, so they get as much to eat as they want every night. 
I have a couple of females that also don't hold their weight well, so they get as much as they want too. 
Babies and juveniles also get to eat as much as they want, as do gravid females. 
The rest of my adults that are of a good steady weight get 6-10 prey items a night, but that also depends on the individual gecko. A couple need more than the others to keep their weight stable.


----------

